# Meet NLC Delilah Says' MONSTER



## NorthcuttLivestock (Feb 10, 2014)

Delilah kidded on the same day (1/28/14) as Penelope, just 20 mins after we had cleaned everyone up! It was a very difficult birth, and when we finally were able to pull the kid out, he had is tongue hanging out. I was sure he was dead, but my friend saw him move! I flipped him upside down and cleared his nose, and he let out a wail! SUCCESS! He didn't shut up for the next HOUR! We noticed how big he was, and decided to weigh him...14 lbs!! No wonder our mama goat had trouble! He is out of an all red buck at Sundance Kids. He even has a red spot on his belly  

His current name is Monster, but we are thinking of registering him (75%) as Spartacus, the Monster {open to name suggestions!!}. He is super talkative, and hops everywhere. Can you tell we love our newest guy??

All the photos are from the day he was born...he really is that big, and keeps getting bigger!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good Heavens! Monster is a Monster! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty doe and nice little buck! Congrats and good job with the delivery! 14lbs??? WOW


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, he is huge! Congrats!


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Always good to hear a happy ending :dance: Congratulations on your little (huge) Monster.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

That's a BIG baby! :clap: Good grief I'm glad mama is okay. Monster is a perfect name


----------

